# Termites



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Since we purchased our house almost five years ago we have been paying a bug company to come out every 3 months to spray - we have quite the colony (or two) of sugar ants somewhere on our property and they love to find their way inside, which I can't stand. Live outside my dwelling all you want, but STAY OUT OF MY HOUSE!







Every year the same company comes out and does a free termite inspection - they crawl under the house, they check the foundation, they walk around taking notes. Then they give us a clean bill of health that includes comments on how dry the underside of our house is, what a great tall solid core foundation, etc.

Well, this year they inspected twice - once in December and then again last night. He said the they are rechecking everyone because we have had such a wet spring, which we have had. The only difference is this time he made comments of holes in the ground (under the vapor barrier) that could be termite and/or beetle holes or could be earth worms (which we have a lot of). At any rate, he could sell us a protection policy for $249 a year that would protect our house if we do get a termites - not that they are going to do anything preventive, but if we do get them, they will take care of it, including fixing the damage. This policy only protects for two kinds of termites, no beetles and no carpenter ants.

Now, I have lived in a termite infested house - there are certian things that make your house more likely to get an infestation, most of which do not apply to us because of our high, solid core foundation and and very good vapor barrier. We don't stack wood next to the house and last year we even took out three trees that posed a potential issue. Now, after his comments, I feel like I need to crawl under there and take a look for myself (which I hate to do and my DH refuses to do).

So I guess what my question / comment is - would you do it? Would you buy a policy that protected you against termite damage? I have a phone call into my insurance agent to see if my home owners policy covers it (I have been told that most do not). I also feel like if they are inspecting at least once a year, shouldn't they see some obvious signs before my house is completely distroyed? I always look around my house for signs - once you have lived in a house with an infestation, you learn watch for the signs. I might even be willing to pay for two inspections a year, but $249 a year seems a bit high to me for a "just in case".

Any comments, suggestions, what you have done or not done and why. I just want some insight from someone other than the sales guy - especially since this is protecting the Outback sitting in the back yard as well!

Thanks!

Shannon


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would say no, dont buy it. If they check every year that sounds good to me. I was told by a pest control guy that the new chemical is good for 10 years. The old stuff ( pre 1980 ) is good for 20 or more years. Its like an extended warr for your camper.....I dont think its needed.


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

I couldn't disagree with battalion chief any more! From someone who has had an infestation, the barrier chemicals do not guarantee to prevent an infestation. My house had a termite letter, a good barrier, and had been inspected every year since it was built. The problem is when the do inspect and the find an infestation, it's already too late. The damage is done. We had the Sentricon system placed in and we pay our termite policy every year. The first infestation cost us over $8,000. The second one cost us $0. The termite company paid for the new garage header board and king studs. I equate it to owning a house without homeowners insurance. If you live in the south or where terrestrial termites are a problem it's a must do.

Marc.


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Shannon

First I would check to see just how much a termite treatment cost. Around here the average termite treatment cost less than $750.00. Also check there policy to see if it covers damage (repair cost) or if they find something they just treat at that time. (Orkin is famous for that one) in the end you end up paying far more than if you just had the house treated and most companies will inspect yearly for free or very little $50 or so after treatment. Check out other companies and maybe have someone else inspect your home. I'm in real estate and deal with termite inspections and treatments all the time.

Clara

P..S The bait system: if termites are found you still have to pay for a treatment and the monthly fee is around $25


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I just bought a new home, in December, that was completed in June. It came pretreated for termites AND a termite bait system, as it's an all-wood home.......only thing not wood is the pillars, block/stucco crawl space and some terrazo tile in the bathrooms. Needless to say, this would look VERY inviting to termites. The crawl space is rather high off the ground and there is vapor barrier in place, as well.
To me, it just depends on whether you want to take the risk or not. My parents home was brick, built low to the ground and stayed damp underneath, and everytime you turned around, they had yet another termite invasion. 
If what they're talking about doing is a bait system, similar to Sentricon (they've since replaced Sentricon with a new/improved version, to my understanding), then the price is reasonable as any termite damage will be covered if you have an infestation. 
In one of my former houses, I had a termite infestation get in behind a stone archway, and OH, BUDDY, were those repairs extensive/expensive, all from a gutter end guard that wasn't cut correctly!!
As far as the sugar ants?? I used to have those in a couple of houses I lived in. Solution? Buy you a BUNCH of bleach and quit paying expensive exterminators!! When you find a bed, start on the outer edges and work toward the center with full-strength bleach. Yes, it will kill the grass, but so will the ant bed. I actually went all the way around my house and poured bleach around the foundation. 
Also, get some of the pump spray (gallon size) Rid-A-Bug, Home Defense, whatever, and go around the baseboards, doors and around the windows. Those buggers will DEFINITELY crawl into the tiny cracks around windows!! Also make sure you spray around where the pipes go down, as they are notorious for coming in there.
Well, that about covers it!









Best of luck!
Darlene


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Maybe it depends on where you live.... I am just guessing. I have heard them southern termites are aggressive. Around here its not a huge deal. We hardley ever hear of a house getting ate up by termites. Sounds like you need to do more research.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My last house acted as the bait rather than the thing protected. We spent many, many dollars on annual termite inspections, treatments and baits and had so many infestations we literally lost count of the number of claims we put in. Below are some pictures of my kitchen floor. We had an outside wall attacked three times IN THE SAME PLACE. One day I was removing something from our coat closet and the back wall fell down, literally! We had the exterminators use every weapon at their disposal and none of them worked.

It was a good thing I read the contracts closely because the exterminators try to weasel out of their responsibility. After they kept coming back, repairing the damage on their nickel they wanted to break the bond and get us into a new contract that limited their responsibility. I kept refusing their offers for this "revolutionary new method" and "most popular technique used in new homes" because the bond was ridiculously low. I finally told them I understood what they were trying to do and explained that I would work to keep the existing contract until I sold the house. They even went so far as to not send the renewal notices. I physically showed up on their doorstep and renewed with a personal check.

Here are some pictures:
























This particular infestation was so vast we couldn't really take a single picture. They even ate into the walls and the cabinetry.

Reverie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Reverie,

Sounds like they were the house killer termites.

A company bugged us to set up an inspection, so finaly we agreed. Of course the guy found what he said were termites in some wood lining a flower bed outside the house. I tore us the flower bed, and all I saw was rot. Checked it thoroughly, and found not a single bug of any type.

Didn't buy his $1,000.00 + contract.

I do keep checking what he said were the spots involved. Have seen nothing.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

More houses are lost to termittes that fire! Everyone get fire insurance,,, seems normal to get it for something more likely to happen, IMO,


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

One word to cure all excuse spelling CHLOROFORM


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> One word to cure all excuse spelling CHLOROFORM


Sometimes you scare me Jerry!









Several years ago we had a basement wall eaten away by termites. Luckily we had a contract that said they would repair damage. They completely rebuilt the wall and then wanted to sell me a bait system. I told them they could put in the bait system for free or come back every year and repair damage. I got the bait system for no cost.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> One word to cure all excuse spelling CHLOROFORM


Sometimes you scare me Jerry!









Several years ago we had a basement wall eaten away by termites. Luckily we had a contract that said they would repair damage. They completely rebuilt the wall and then wanted to sell me a bait system. I told them they could put in the bait system for free or come back every year and repair damage. I got the bait system for no cost.
[/quote]

That's the way you are supposed to negotiate a contract.

Nice work (and you're hired!)


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Since we purchased our house almost five years ago we have been paying a bug company to come out every 3 months to spray - we have quite the colony (or two) of sugar ants somewhere on our property and they love to find their way inside, which I can't stand. Live outside my dwelling all you want, but STAY OUT OF MY HOUSE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCAM!


----------

